# Table Rock Lake



## kjgrain (Jun 11, 2007)

I was wondering if any tugers have been boating on Table Rock Lake?

Our vacation is planned for the 1st week of August and we are staying at the Kimberling Inn and are bringing our ski boat with us for the week and we have a slip reserved for our stay.

Two years ago we stayed at Lakewoods, Osage Beach and loved the boating during the week.  I haven't really heard anything positive or negative about Table Rock so I have no idea what to expect any info would be appreciated.  Are there places to dock the boat to eat and explore like there is at the Lake of the Ozarks?  We stoped at ate at some where different every day and the kids enjoyed the state park with the castle ruins and the bridal caves were great half day adventures.


----------



## Enrico (Jun 11, 2007)

We rented a boat from the state park marina there in July 2005 for a full day.  Very enjoyable.  The lake has nowhere near the development around it like Lake of the Ozarks.  Boat crowd on that weekday was light....easy to pick out a cove to tube and ski.  JLB will probably chime in with some good places to eat and drink (Big Cedar Lodge is one).


----------



## jzsackst (Jun 13, 2007)

We also are going to the Branson area the 2nd week of August and are interested in any information about the lakes in the area.  We are planning to take our ski boat.  How far is Lake of the Ozarks from this area?  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Enrico (Jun 13, 2007)

Not real close....Lake of the Ozarks is probably 100-125 miles due North of Table Rock.  My limited impression of Table Rock vs. L.O. is that it is a better boating lake.  L.O. is OK during the week, but weekends are VERY crowded.  L.O. is a great party lake....lots of restaurants and bar/grill locations on the water.


----------



## Deer Path (Jun 13, 2007)

We spent the first week of May at the Wilderness Club at Big Cedar on Table Rock Lake. We took our pontoon and used it everyday. We also had a boat slip which was wonderful. I will be interested in hearing how you like Kimberling as we will plan to go back and spend time on the lake again.

We loved being on Table Rock Lake and I am sure you will also.
Yes, there are places at different Resorts ect. to dock your boat to go into eat. Maybe less than Lake of the Ozarks but not really sure.  WE took our pontoon to Lake of the Ozarks a few years ago in the fall and saw lots of places.

If you can find the cove where Big Cedar is you can pull up to the docks where the boat slips are and leave your boat while you go up and eat at several places they have. I think you could even use there shuttle service from the marina to go to the restaurants. Ask at the Marina or there is a phone on the bldg.

The Devils Pool Restaurant is really terrific and the Buzzard Bar which is on the lower level is super. We ate there  a few times.  Go on the Big Cedar website if you want information.

We are trying to get into the resort again this fall. Otherwise we will try Kimberling or Westgate at Branson Lakes or Escape to Branson Yacht Club or the Branson Yacht Club. I think they all have boat slips.

Judy


----------



## kjgrain (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the lake!  When we went to the Lake of the Ozarks we kind of had and inside track one of our neighbors has a condo and they go down there every weekend in the summer so by his discriptions and lake mile signs we found our way around very easily and knew just where to eat.

I'm thinking that this may be a perfect excuse to get the boat GPS system and the maps for the midwest.  DH has it for his combine I'm thinking that I need it for my boat.

I'm glad to hear that Table Rock is quieter than LOTO.  We were lucky the week we went was the week that the schools in Missouri started back up and it was the week before school started for us in Iowa so during the week the lake was dead but look out Friday afternoon and on the weekend it was a mad house.

I'll have to check out the Big Cedar Website.

jzsackst where are you staying, do they have boat slips or will you have to put your boat in and out when you go boating?


----------



## jzsackst (Jun 16, 2007)

We are staying at Silverleaf's Holiday Hills.  We will be putting the boat in and out.  This is our first time in the area and we took an exchange on a week we were going to lose the end of August.  We also have family in the Kansas City area that will be joining us.  We didn't realize the number of timeshares that actually have boat slips available.  If we return we will most certainly try to get an exchange for a place with slips.  

I love reading all the information.  It's great to know a little about where you will be vacationing.  We have seen and done so many things we never would have found without advice from other Tuggers.


----------



## JLB (Jun 17, 2007)

LOTO and Branson are two distinct areas.  It is no different than St. Louis and Kansas City being two separate areas.  LOTO is about as far from Branson as St. Louis is from Kansas City.  The only commonality (is that a  word?), is Missouri tacked on the end.

Table Rock Lake and Branson are the same area, the same vacation attraction.  Lake Taneycomo is also in the Branson area, flowing by Downtown Branson and Branson Landing.  Taneycomo is supplied with the cold water from the bottom of Table Rock, and is, thus, a trout fishing mecca.  The Shepherd of the Hills trout hatchery is at the base of the Table Rock Dam, the headwaters of Taneycomo, and over 1/2 million trout a year are stocked from there into Taneycomo.

Our first timeshare vacations to Table Rock were to Kimberling Inn.  No offense, but when we bought our house on the lake here, 3 miles south of the bridge at Kimberling City, and, thus, the Kimberling Inn, she was thankful because we would never have to stay there again.   But, perhaps you will get one of the newer, lakefront units, 301-319.

For years I have had a standing (swimming) invitation for all TS forum users to come visit us at the Margaritaville dock and to swim, fish, hang out or go for a ride on the BTSRN.  We have quit trying to keep up with all those who have, and we have made some great friends from it.

That invitation is still open.

Both KI and OMR have boat slips, but for those at resorts that don't or for resorts not on the lake, we have two docks right now, with 12 slips, and have a _guest slip _in our permanent dock.  Anyone is welcome to headquarter their boat and lake activities at the Margaritaville dock.  And folks do.

We spent all of yesterday working on our new dock.  Yesterday was our first real swimmy day.

The lake is up, a combination of lots of rain and keeping Taneycomo low to do some work for the Branson Landing.  Our docks are real tree-huggers right now, which lakey people will understand.

If you golf, you will be tickled with what I have to offer, if you are really nice to me.   

If I am not on the lake I am normally at the golf course.  Life is rough.

PS:  Boating from Holiday Hills will be a pain in the ----.  But, you are also 30 miles from us, so it's a toss up between in-and-out or driving to us.


----------



## tim (Jun 17, 2007)

JLB said:


> Table Rock Lake and Branson are the same area, the same vacation attraction.  Lake Taneycomo is also in the Branson area, flowing by Downtown Branson and Branson Landing.  Taneycomo is supplied with the cold water from the bottom of Table Rock, and is, thus, a trout fishing mecca.  The Shepherd of the Hills trout hatchery is at the base of the Table Rock Dam, the headwaters of Taneycomo, and over 1/2 million trout a year are stocked from there into Taneycomo.




Just a few random thoughts to add to what JLB stated.  We visited the area last Thanksgiving and had a fantastic time.  We brought a boat with us to fish Table Rock Lake, but quickly learned that the fish flew south for the winter.  So, JLB reminded me about the trout at Taneycomo (we had a very nice dinner with JLB and his lovely wife, along with some other Tuggers).  Well, we took the kids to Taneycomo, near Branson Landing, to do a little trout fishing.  The kids had a great time catching about 50 trout in 2 hours.  This was their first real fishing experience and now they think all fishing is like this -- just throw in the line and quickly pull out a fish.  So, I don't know whether to thank JLB or curse him.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Jun 18, 2007)

*Tim and Deer Path - Boater Education Course Requirement?*

I see some of you have already brought your boat, and some of you are planning to do so, but nobody has mentioned the boater education course required for all boat operators (see http://www.visitmo.com/pdf/New Boating Law.pdf .  

Enrico, you rented, and the law mentions renters getting certified by the boat rental owners/operators, but for those of you who brought your own, how did you meet the certification requirement? Got any tips, horror stories, advice, etc? Thanks.

Tom
(exchanging into Palace View in late July   ; father-in-law is coming up from AR and meeting us there with his boat)


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 18, 2007)

*JLB, we're so jealous*

Our lake (Lake Martin AL) is down because of the drought. Full pool is 490 and we are at 483.3.


----------



## tim (Jun 18, 2007)

kcirbodmot said:


> I see some of you have already brought your boat, and some of you are planning to do so, but nobody has mentioned the boater education course required for all boat operators (see http://www.visitmo.com/pdf/New Boating Law.pdf).
> )



Kcirbodmot -- first I can't get the cite to open to the right spot for me.  In any event, my recollection is that we were exempt from the boater education course requirement.  I can't remember why, but think it was because of our age.


----------



## JLB (Jun 18, 2007)

Been there.  We've seen 922 and we've seen 890!  That makes a bunch of difference back in the coves.

They are trying to let some of ours out and they have a flood alert for upper Taneycomo.  We have more storms moving in right now.

Now that I think about it, at 915 our cove is 30 feet deep in the channel, so, do the math. 



Jestjoan said:


> Our lake (Lake Martin AL) is down because of the drought. Full pool is 490 and we are at 483.3.


----------



## JLB (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't get the site to open either, but judging from the number of out-of-state boaters here, the boating education course is not a requirement.  On the other hand, it does say _new boating law_.

We took the Coast Guard Auxilary course and of the hundreds of boaters we know we are the only the only ones that I know of that have taken a boating course.

Frankly, not that I want to sound like one of our OF neighbors, but a lot of occasional boaters who visit here haven't got the first clue about boating.  We have a resort across the cove and their guests are proof of that.

I would say they are inconsiderate, but I know they don't even know enough to be considered inconsiderate.

It's still not opening.  Some PDF files are stubborn that way.  I googled for the same and here's a clue:

_New Missouri Boating Law. A new law passed in Missouri will require boaters born after January 1, 1984, to successfully. complete a boater education course ..._

Oops, here's more:

_Beginning January 1, 2006, nonresidents of Missouri may obtain a temporary boater education permit for the purpose of renting a vessel, in lieu of the boating safety identification card requirement above. The temporary permit is obtained by successfully completing an examination approved by the Missouri State Water Patrol and is valid for 30 days from the date of issue._

http://www.boat-ed.com/mo/course/p4-3_whomayoperate.htm


----------



## tim (Jun 19, 2007)

JLB said:


> _New Missouri Boating Law. A new law passed in Missouri will require boaters born after January 1, 1984, to successfully. complete a boater education course ..._
> 
> Oops, here's more:
> 
> ...




My recollection is that this "new" law only applies to residents and nonresidents who were born after Jan 1, 1984.  Thus, we were exempt from it given our age.  Is that a good thing -- that we are old???


----------



## kjgrain (Jun 19, 2007)

LBJ,

Where is OMR?  I was looking on the map and did notice that Kimberling Inn is aways from Branson and I'm not to excited that it doesn't have the greatest reviews but they had slips, swimming pools and mini golf for the kids so I thought to give it a try.  A friend of mine has a 2 bedroom unit she owns at the Marriott in Branson that they won't be able to use next year so we are planning on another visit.  I'm not sure what to do about the boat though we'll have to see what I can come up with.

We would love to come and visit you at the Margaritaville dock.  The kids would love it if you could share some great fishing spots with them.

As for the boating course I was lucky to live next door to a retired Navy man and his wife.  They always took us boating on the weekend with them and I loved it.  DH won't listen to me when I tell him things like you need to look at the shore when you go by because how it slops above ground is an indication of how it will slope under the water.  He makes me tense; I know that one day he is going to tear out the prop because he loves to hug the shore.  His thinking is that if there is water over it, its fine :annoyed: One of the channels that we boat by usually runs from 5 - 10 feet deep.  I'm constantly watching the depth gauge I just know we are going to hit a tree or something one day.


----------



## kcirbodmot (Jun 20, 2007)

Did some phone work and yes, it only applies to those whippersnappers born halfway through the Reagan administration. Thanks, Tim and JLB. Seems DARN strange, though, that that age criterion does not appear anywhere on the web page describing the law!

Needless to say, both my father-in-law and I were finely aged well before the 1/1/84 date. Not that I'm old. What were we talking about?

Tom



tim said:


> My recollection is that this "new" law only applies to residents and nonresidents who were born after Jan 1, 1984.  Thus, we were exempt from it given our age.  Is that a good thing -- that we are old???


----------



## Deer Path (Jun 22, 2007)

Sure glad you all figured out some of us oldsters do not require the test to drive our boats in MO. Not that I was too worried.:whoopie: 

I just lined up a 2 bedroom at Westgate Branson Lakes for Sept. 8. I was hoping they had boat slips but do not. At least we can put our pontoon in there and it looks like the State Park is not too far away so we could do it there if these do not work too well.

Really wanted Big Cedar again but only a studio is available for Sept.
Oh well, we can try another resort out this way.

We could have gotten into Kimberling but it looked like a long ways from everything. Might try it some other time.

Anyone have any experience at Westgate Branson Lakes? It was formerly Emerald Pointe.

Judy


----------



## JLB (Jun 23, 2007)

Emerlad Pointe has probably the most unusual boat dock arrangement on the lake.  They have a large uncovered boatdock, several slips but no roof.  You might check with the Emerald Point marina and see if they offer slip rental for weeklies.

If I'm not mistaken they have indoor storage, so rather than Emerald Point owners having a covered community dock like nearly everyone does, they have to put their boat in and out, or someone from their marina does.  I can assure you that whoever does it, it costs a bunch of money, and they do not have a covered dock to go enjoy the lake on.

The one or two buildings that were at Emerald Point 10 years ago when we were lakeplace shopping were on our list of tours then.  A couple months ago we toured the condo building nearest those two, with new investment condos going for $349,000.  

The resort FKA Emerald Point, is to the south of those investment condo bldgs, lakefront on the main channel, with a sizeable (maybe 100 yards) undeveloped area between them and the resort FKA Emerald Point.  When we toured the investment condo, the resident agent (who wound being from my wife's little home town) said that Mr. Seagull is going to build a highrise on that vacant lakefront property.

I cannot tell you how much red tape that would involve, but we were told it is a go.  We have been doing stuff with the Corps on this lake for 7 years and you have no idea how hard it is to get anything done.  I believe that is intentional in order to control growth.  Sorta survival of only the most persisitent!.  It will likely obstruct the lakeview of the condos and homes on up the hill away from the lake.

There has been a building lot on Emerald Point advertised recently for $249,000.  That is very high for here.

We we were on Emerald Point we saw no sign of the giant tarantualas that were scaring off the uninitiated.


----------



## Deer Path (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks JLB for your input on the area and resort.  I did call and talk to a fellow at the Marina and he said they did NOT have boat slips and that we would have to take our boat in and out.

So I guess we will just have to live with that. Our reservation with RCI does not have a unit number on it so I hope we will like it anyway.  But since it is a 2 BR it does sound like we will at least have lake view.

Judy


----------



## Deer Path (Aug 23, 2007)

JLB and others,
Just a follow-up on Westgate at Branson Lakes at Emerald Pointe.
My DH and I just made a run to Arkansas to do a dealer trade and returned via Branson up Highway 65. Since we were almost going by the resort that we will be checking into on Sept. 8 we decided to stop and scope out the situation as far as our pontoon was concerned. Nice to know ahead when pulling such a large item.  

We went to the lobby and talked to the young man there and he told us that they have persons who put the boats in and out for us and store in their warehouse for $20 per day.  We paid that for a boat slip at Big Cedar in May.
Anyway we went to the marina and talked to them and looked it over. sounded very simple and would work very well for us. We just have to give them a short notice when we want it in and they will put in by the dock for us. Then when we return we leave by the dock and they will put it away.  We feel much better about the situation now and will know just where to go etc. when we arrive in a few weeks.

He checked for our reservation and I asked if we had a unit assignment yet and he said no. But he asked if we had a preference as to where we want to be and we said not really.  We did walk over by the bldgs. and checked them out. There are charcoal grills near the bldgs. and the 1st floor is down one floor with a balcony on the ground level. 2nd floor is ground level with the parking lot and elevators going up to other floors.

Does anyone have any reasons why one bldg. might be better than another?
I can see the view from higher might be pretty nice but there might be advantages to a ground or parking lots level unit too.

It did look like a very nice place. We are looking forward to going in  a few weeks.

By the way we were able to pull a 2 bedroom at Big Cedar for May 2, 2008 with a Mayan Palace deposit I had (a std.unit!!!)  I was so shocked I grabbed it quick.

Judy


----------



## JLB (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, a dealer trade.  Since we once ran a driveaway service, I even know what that is!  

For those who have mentioned it, if you prefer the lake over Branson shows and all, Kimberling City is not all that far away.  That would be the Kimberling Inn and OMR.  It's about a 1/2 hour to the strip.

That's our neck of the woods.  Summer traffic is bad until about last week, the start of most schools in MO.  There will be a lull and then Fall gets busy again in Branson for tourist bus season.

It is about to blossom in the KC area, with a highrise condo building just starting on the Kimberling Inn side of the bridge and three or four developments underway across the bridge, in the OMR area.


----------



## Deer Path (Aug 24, 2007)

JLB,we do not usually go that far for a trade but it was for us so we would have a diesel pick up to drive to Branson and pull the pontoon in a few weeks. The dealer was willing to take one we had so it worked out pretty good. :whoopie: 

While there maybe we will have to drive over to the Kimberling Inn and check it out in case we want to go there sometime.

Judy


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Branson Weather*

Does anyone know how Branson has been effected by extreme weather in MO including heavy rains, winds, and possible flash flooding?


----------



## kjgrain (Aug 24, 2007)

Deer Path,

We were stayed at Kimberling Inn the 4th thru the 11th.  If you love the lake like I do (not all the family shares my love of boating) Kimberling Inn is nice because of the slips and the boat ramp right on property.  The units aren't the nicest but the lake more than made up for the units in my mind.  Now ask my family and they will disagree.  They were there for everything else and after dragging the boat 500 miles we only put 10 hours on it.

LJB,

What was up with the power when we were there?  Every night we had brown outs and the lights would flicker.  One night we even lost power for 2 or 3 hours right as we were going to bed.  Sincer Kimberling City is in your neck of the woods I was wondering if everyone experienced it or if it was an issolated thing related to the resort?


----------



## Deer Path (Aug 24, 2007)

kjgrain said:


> Deer Path,
> 
> We were stayed at Kimberling Inn the 4th thru the 11th.  If you love the lake like I do (not all the family shares my love of boating) Kimberling Inn is nice because of the slips and the boat ramp right on property.  The units aren't the nicest but the lake more than made up for the units in my mind.  Now ask my family and they will disagree.  They were there for everything else and after dragging the boat 500 miles we only put 10 hours on it.



We really love the lake too and used our pontoon everyday in May when we were there. I am sure we will in 2 weeks when we check into Westgate Emerald Pointe also. It was really beautiful there when we stopped yesterday to look it over. Can hardly wait to head down again. 

We are already lined up in Big Cedar for next May 2 with a 2 BR that I got with a studio Mayan Palace deposit.  What a find!  I grabbed it quick. :whoopie: 


Judy


----------



## JLB (Aug 25, 2007)

Weather:

The remnants of Erin went slightly above us, but it has been rainy for a couple of days.  Before that it had been 100-plus and dry for 2 or 3 weeks.

We are not having problems related to bad weather.

Electricity:  Not as reliable as in the city, but not something that is a serious issue.  Maybe once a month we lose electricty for a few minutes.

We are part of cooperatives and they do a very good job of clearing through the woods.

Kimberling Inn:  Only the newer, 300 building is lakefront.  Check it out and find out what you have to do to get in it.  IOHO, all the other units are shabby/shoddy construction.  We got one when it was new in 1991, and were disappointed then.

The Kimberling Inn has been there since 1961, I believe.


----------

